# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  عودة اشارة ارتيريا اليوم السبت  المباريات المتوقعة

## mohamed73

*Spanish League Primera Div. 1* *17:15 Real Madrid CF-FC Barcelona* *ERI TV2 (T.B.C)* *-Arabsat 30.5°E -12730 V 2589 -Biss*  *English Premier League* *12:45 Watford-Manchester United* *ERI TV2* *-Arabsat 30.5°E -12730 V 2589 -Biss*  *15:00 Chelsea FC-Norwich City* *ERI TV2 (T.B.C)* *-Arabsat 30.5°E -12730 V 2589 -Biss*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

جزاكـ الله خيــــــــــرا

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

يسلمو ياغالي

----------

